# How to cook sand shark steaks



## bigfred

I have heard sand shark (dogfish) is pretty tasty. Can anyone reccommend how cook it on the grill and also a marinade recipe for same. 
Thanks BigfredOUT!


----------



## Digger

Grill no but have you ever heard of fish and chips?


----------



## Cutbait Bob

The first thing you do(to any shark) is put him in a five gallon bucket(with water) and cut off his tail - you want him to bleed to death. Bleeding removes the urea that's absorbed in his blood... NOW you have fish & chips...


----------



## Lafayette_River

Cutbait Bob said:


> The first thing you do(to any shark) is put him in a five gallon bucket(with water) and cut off his tail - you want him to bleed to death. Bleeding removes the urea that's absorbed in his blood... NOW you have fish & chips...


C. It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any large coastal, small coastal or pelagic shark, except Atlantic sharpnose and bonnethead sharks, landed under the recreational catch limitations described in this section, that is less than 54 inches fork length or 30 inches in carcass length
http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr490.shtm


----------



## Lafayette_River

if it fits in a 5gal bucket it may be on the smaal to keep side


----------



## bigfred

*Thanks*

Thanks,Lafayette,I sure don't want to get busted by the possum sheriff(Game warden)
Bigfred OUT!


----------



## notso

Lafayette_River said:


> if it fits in a 5gal bucket it may be on the smaal to keep side


If you're going by the 54" fork length he'll never get to keep a doggie. It seems like their's something wrong w/ that regulation. I noticed a little farther down, there is a specific set of regs for spiney dogs but it keeps saying "for comercial purposes" at the end of each reg. 

It just seems wierd because in most states dog fish are specifically NOT covered by the regular shark size & creel limits.


----------



## philr

*Shark Regs*

The shark regs apply to "All Species Except Smooth and Spiney Dogfish". There don't seem to be any recreational regulations on dogfish at this time. http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm

Phil R


----------



## Digger

The dogfish is easy to ID since it has no teeth(well actuall it has crushers). But you want to bleed and gut it on the spot!!! No tossing in cooler for 20 minutes. Then you have something good to eat.


----------



## Lafayette_River

the way i read it and this is my 2pennies, it is classified in the small costal group
"Small coastal shark group" means any of the following species:

Atlantic sharpnose, Rhizoprionodon terraenovae
Blacknose, Carcharhinus acronotus
Bonnethead, Sphyrna tiburo
Finetooth, Carcharhinus isodon
"Spiny Dogfish" means any shark of the species Squalus acanthias
and the rec reg is:
C. It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any large coastal, small coastal or pelagic shark, except Atlantic sharpnose and bonnethead sharks, landed under the recreational catch limitations described in this section, that is less than 54 inches fork length or 30 inches in carcass length


----------



## philr

From VMRC Saltwater Regs 










Phil R


----------



## Lafayette_River

i seen that on the front, then click the link which brings you to regs that went in effect dec. 2005,
i may be wrong but i think in years past the dogfish was off limits, any way i put in a call to the VMRC spoke with a person there that was un clear and has to call me back as soon as i get the info i will post


----------



## philr

I see your point, it is rather confusing. I believe at one time there was something about the spiny dogfish restrictions. I like Sandbar's better anyway.

Phil R


----------



## Lafayette_River

the vmrc called me back; she didn't sound real confident but the way her and the officer she had got to help awnser was as long as it rec purposes you can keep them, me i put em back any way 










glad the edit is back-----i cannot spell


----------



## chillas

So, assuming they are keepable, they are to be bled immediately and it's best to batter them up and fry them, a la fish and chips? Anyone eat these? I haven't (that I know of).


----------



## Cutbait Bob

Oops... I was reading the North Carolina Regs posting on the Virginia board. D'oh.

But you can keep the doggies if their 30" long... and that WILL fit in a five gallon bucket! 

There's too many "net police" out there...


----------



## Rockstar

When I worked at the country club and had time to fish in the morning, I would keep 'em and cook 'em for friends at work (I work in restuarants)... cut the throat, and slice right under the tail, throw 'em back in the water on a stringer for about 15-20mins... then gut and ice. I would steak 'em... then place in a foil bag seasoned with old bay, kosher salt, cracked pepper, if yah want... veggies of your choice. I usually used potatoes, onion, celery, and carrots... toss the bag on the grill and cook to 135deg. (don't overcook as the meat gets tough and mealy) Drizzle with lemon juice afterwards... mmm.


----------



## bigfred

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the info,Fellas and like Lafayette said when I call the Dept. of Inland Fisheries ,they said I could, but they sounded shakey,thanks BigfredOUT!


----------



## YakAttack

We've caught them from piers and they were great no matter how we cooked them  If I caught one now I would immediately gut and bleed it, but before I knew better I just cut most of the way through the head (like cuttng the head off a panfish but not all the way though) and threw them in a cooler. They bled some there. After we got off the pier (4-5 hours later) we would fillet or steak them and I've never had a bad one.

One thing to be careful of. If you're out there and people say those small sharks are dogfish, they're likely wrong. What we've caught a lot more of (OBX) is Atlantic Sharpnose. There's no size limit but you can keep only one. Wer it not for a friendly warden who believed I really didnt know, I would have gotten several tickets one night... If the shark has teeth, no matter how small, it's not a dogfish. If it has something like sandpaper instead of teeth, it's a dogfish.

Good luck and happy eating!  

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## Kajun

1. skin shark
2.gut shark
3.cook shark any way you like....
4.feed shark meat to your dog


----------

